
Systems We Love - zdw
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2016/09/26/systems-we-love/
======
eatbitseveryday
Double post? Different URL but .. same title?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12586664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12586664)

